# Peak Health Solutions



## nbarger22 (Sep 2, 2012)

Has anyone ever worked for Peak Health Solutions? I am taking a new position with them and was wanting to get feed back from anyone that has had experience with them. This is a remote position that I am new too.


----------



## Danyel1971 (Sep 3, 2012)

I worked for Peak as a remote coder, they are a good company to work for


----------



## bstaudinger (Sep 20, 2012)

Have you started working for them yet? - I am considering joining the company as a remote coder and would also like to hear from past or current employees in regard to their experiences with the company. I am leaving a secure contract position and feeling a little apprehensive about this new project. Thanks


----------



## zanalee (Sep 20, 2012)

I worked for them, good company. But my project just ended so im wondering if they have other projects and didnt call me back. Can you tell me what kind of project is this?


----------



## cpccoder2008 (Dec 12, 2012)

I was also offered a position with peak health solutions and would like feed back from any employee


----------



## cpccoder2008 (Dec 12, 2012)

You can pm if you'd like
Thanks


----------

